# 2.7t S4 motor in mk4 gti



## i dont like vws (Mar 9, 2006)

ok heres the deal fellas. getting an S4 motor, and its going to go in my gti. i know this is deff not easy but i am looking for some info if anyone even has any. i have only seen this done once and it was in a A3 audi, but i am assuming it is the same basic setup considering they also come with 18t's mounted the same way, so if it worked in that car, it will work in my project. my close friend is a professional welder so the custom mounting, cutting etc is not a problem at all. right now i just need some info on the swap itself, the motor will be run on stand alone so wiring is not a problem. just pretty much what problems am i gona run into. i know most of you will think im nuts but please try to keep from calling me an Ahole or telling me im insane or out of my mind. thanks for anyones help in advance, it will be greatly appreciated.
wish me luck!!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: 2.7t S4 motor in mk4 gti (i dont like vws)*

what are you running for a transmission and what way are you going to run the engine. 
sorry but this project will be very short lived unless you are ready to totally destroy the firewall.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.7t S4 motor in mk4 gti (rs4-380)*

I dont see this ever happening.......


----------



## i dont like vws (Mar 9, 2006)

the motor will be run on stand alone, i have the s4 trans as well, i dont mind doing whatever it takes to make this work, i understand the firewall will pretty much have to go, i was told a passat trans will work as well if i wanted to stay FWD, anyone know of any other trans that bolt up to the S motor?
i knew there would be a person in here who would doubt it, but i guess we will just have to see. thanks for the encouragement hah. hopefully this works. i saw it in an Audi a3 so i know it will work.
more info please guys thanks again!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (i dont like vws)*

I don't mean what management are you going to run it longitudinally or transversally. Based on you reponse of the passat transmission, I assume the former. Just so you know, to get the drive shafts in the correct place the front of the engine will be be hanging out past the front of the car. 
as for you seeing it in an a3, I'll beleive it when I see it.



_Modified by rs4-380 at 9:58 PM 3-28-2006_


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Well a guy has fit the audi V6 into a fox.








But i'd put my $ on Patarons advice.
Unless you have a ridiculous amount to spend.


----------



## i dont like vws (Mar 9, 2006)

look in the Eurotuner with the M3 on the cover(the race car) its in there, i have also seen another one, i wouldnt make this up man haha. as for the money, its not an issue really. 
thanks about the driveshafts too man. that was one of my main concerns to be honest.
keep the comments coming thanks!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Well a guy has fit the audi V6 into a fox.








But i'd put my $ on Patarons advice.
Unless you have a ridiculous amount to spend.

The FOX is a longitudinal platform to begin with. Totally different story. You know how the front overhang on longitudinal audi's and VW's is so long? there is a reason. There is also a reason why the transverse platforms have such short overhangs.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.7t S4 motor in mk4 gti (i dont like vws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i dont like vws* »_ i have only seen this done once and it was in a A3 audi,...

My advise is to track this guy down.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_I dont see this ever happening.......


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_as for you seeing it in an a3, I'll beleive it when I see it.

what they said


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

i hate to say it.....but if you have to ask, then this is not a swap for the weak of heart. and if you self proclaim yourself to not like vw's why even bother








i have an 03 TT motor in mine hill if you want to get your car back on the road much easier then doing an s4 swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
to truly make this work, easily, if that can be said, you really need the whole s4, not just the engine, as you will be pillaging many many many parts from it
the reason for all the doubt you have to understand is becasue there are many in here, myself included who have been doing vw/audi/porsche swaps for years (almost a decade in my case







) and know what it takes, and see every kid and their mother come in here and say they have this and this and this and money is NO option, they have friends who will help them and kno everything under the sun about swapping and wiring...blah blah blah and want to know if it can be done. chances are it gets junked if it ever takes off in the first place. my advice is to browse a lot more then flashy magazines with show cars in them and see what it takes to do something like this. pick peoples brains and learn as much as possible. 
good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.7t S4 motor in mk4 gti (i dont like vws)*

The sheer physics of the V6 motor in the front of that MKIV car is going to mean you are either extending the front of the car substantially, or having the motor hang out between the headlights.


----------



## i dont like vws (Mar 9, 2006)

damn i love it when we are all into the same thing and have the same love for these cars and poeple just come out with negative things and nothing constructive to really say. i understand the motor does not belong in the car. as far as assuming im just some little child who wants to go fast and make a magazine car couldnt be farther from the truth. i am on my 5th VW and im sure many of you are more knowledgable than myself without a doubt, thats why im asking if soeone knows something that i do not. im not asking "how can i get an s4 motor in a mk4??" im asking if anyone has any tips on what can make my life easier. thank you to those who are giving me helpful information. i really do appreciate it.
thanks again for any help or information
BTW i do have the whole car, a crashed 2001 Audi S4. complete car, anything i would need is there


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (i dont like vws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i dont like vws* »_damn i love it when we are all into the same thing and have the same love for these cars and poeple just come out with negative things and nothing constructive to really say. i understand the motor does not belong in the car. as far as assuming im just some little child who wants to go fast and make a magazine car couldnt be farther from the truth. i am on my 5th VW and im sure many of you are more knowledgable than myself without a doubt, thats why im asking if soeone knows something that i do not. im not asking "how can i get an s4 motor in a mk4??" im asking if anyone has any tips on what can make my life easier. thank you to those who are giving me helpful information. i really do appreciate it.
thanks again for any help or information
BTW i do have the whole car, a crashed 2001 Audi S4. complete car, anything i would need is there

You need to calm down. All I see is facts stating major dilemmas in the over all plan. It's not that it cant be done, but if you are not interested in hearing peoples thouht on these major obstacles, you may need to go to a car forum on Myspace or something like that where everyone will just pat you on the back and say "go for it!". If you are not really interested in real facts about what you are planning, and just want to whine when people give you said strait facts, why post this thread?


----------



## i dont like vws (Mar 9, 2006)

dude im calm, believe me. thats what im asking for is facts. that was/is the point of this thread, not whether people think that this will actually happen or not. im just trying to find some stuff out that i mght not know. thanks


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (i dont like vws)*

The only reason I said that is because it is completely illogical to choose this chassis for this swap because of the drivetrain dimentions vs. the chassis dimentions. It seems like something that you would have considered before posting this. I know that you could extend he nose of the car to accomadate this, but it would look utterly retarded. Usually a project like this gets some serious thought before being posted if the OP is serious. Stop me if I'm not making sense here.....


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (patatron)*

easy way to say it is pull your GTi up next to the S4, with the centerline of the front wheels equal to each other.........now pop the hoods on both and see what needs to go where dimensionaly speaking... i think a lot of your questions will answer themselves right then and there


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_

what they said

I have an old Performance VW mag with an Audi TT with the S4 engine and an A3 with the S4 engine in it. I think some company named Advant Tuning did the swap with the A3.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*

picts?


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

I'll try to get pics. I'll see if I find the mag and take pics with my camera.


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*

Dyalinx did the s4-powered audi TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.dialynx.co.uk/photos.htm
Mtm did a s4-powered audi A3 too.


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (charly_guan)*

Pic of the a3


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (charly_guan)*

Looks like it can be done.
You should see if you can retain the AWD-ness. That will be a sick setup. Very unique.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (silvervdubs99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvervdubs99* »_i hate to say it.....but if you have to ask, then this is not a swap for the weak of heart.

And I am going to have to agree with him.There are some questions you just dont ask...Thats like me after 4 years of mechanical training coming on a forum and asking how to change a spark plug.You know how to do it but your still asking making everyone question your credibility.But anyways I will try my best....

_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_My advise is to track this guy down.

Its MTM,good luck getting any information out of them other than what was in the Audi Driver feature article.

_Quote, originally posted by *i dont like vws* »_i was told a passat trans will work as well if i wanted to stay FWD

All Audi longitudinal gearboxes will bolt up to the 2.7TT engine.If you put a FWD gearbox in there you will HAVE TO BE AN IDIOT.You could as well put a VR6 Turbo and call it a day,no cutting required.

_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_The sheer physics of the V6 motor in the front of that MKIV car is going to mean you are either extending the front of the car substantially, or having the motor hang out between the headlights.


The physical engine can fit into the Golf engine bay just fine.Nothing needs extending.
Now prepare to kiss the Golf good bye because *YOU WILL* have to gut the entire car down to the shell.If you use the Golf subframe the steering rack is going to interfere with the Gearbox.
What I would do If I was you is I would try to build the S4 and the Golf front subframe into 1.build the subframe into a "U" rather than a "K" so that you can use the Golf bottom arms (allowing you to use the Golf suspension) but move the crossover beam (where the steering rack bolts to) from the rear to more between the Audi bellhousing & oil pan.Of course this will require you to relocate the steering rack somewhere on the fire wall.
With additional relocation comes additional support.I would just cage it while I am there for the adding support and "bling".
As for the rear,depending on your fabrication skills you should be able to get a Quattro rear subframe in there just fine.Forget trying to use a Syncro/Haldex because the diff : S4 gearbox ratio will be off.
I hope that helps you understand what you are getting into...good luck buying your MK5 GTi


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

REAR mount engine?
with a *modified* FWD passat tranny flipped around?
that sounds like a more unique and a lot more feasible idea
you'd have RWD too which is def a plus


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:20 PM 3-31-2006_


----------



## i dont like vws (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks for all the info guys, i appreciate it, i will be starting in a few days to look at everything, havent had much time. thank you for posting that pic as well


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 2.7t S4 motor in mk4 gti (i dont like vws)*

Looking at the pix of the cars with the V6 swaps it looks like there is going to be a lot more weight on the front of the car, and even worse, a lot more weight in front of the front wheel center line. Gonna make for a nose-heavy understeering pig with much higher polar inertia. This could be compensated somewhat with astronomically high front spring rates and a rear anti-roll bar the size of Schwarzenegger's neck, but it probably wouldn't be much fun to drive on any surface that isn't glass smooth.
If you're doing this just to be different and don't care about how the final product drives, great, more power to you. IMO, you would be much better off selling the S4 wreck and using the proceeds to buy something that will fit the chassis better.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That a cool idea,and by the sounds of it the only way it going to be a reality 
Also there is a Passat(B5)(i think) in the UK with a RS4 engine,its been in PVW mag(8/03),quite cool car,std except nice set of rims(does 167mph)


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (charly_guan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charly_guan* »_Pic of the a3









Hey now, i thought that there is an S3 with the S4 motor, doesn't that come stock? 
anyways, I think you may be better off trying to put it in the back of you MKIV


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t S4 motor in mk4 gti (i dont like vws)*

The I5 Quattro in the Dahlback mk4.
Check out the angle of the front drive shafts.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

not to mention the radiator in the Dahlbak car is in the rear (reason for large roof scoop) and the chasis is full tube.


----------

